# e cockpit Hilfe für Anfänger



## neulingfreidd (5 November 2020)

Hilfe bei e Cockpit bzw. Ethernet Settings,

Hallo zusammen mein Name ist Raphael,
bin neu was Wago betrifft ( bis auf Lehre vor 11 Jahren)
folgende Probleme habe ich bei einem Kunden der 2 Wago Sps zur Lüftungssteuerung hat. 
1. ein Panel 0762-3057 ist über Netzwerk angeschlossen Startet aber nicht!
kommt bis Loading please wait ... und Pipt aller paar sek. (IP-Adresse nicht vorhanden bzw. nicht bekannt)
2. Problem ein Panel 0762-4101 ( neu gekauft) kann man die Sprache auf deutsch stellen ??  ( IP-Adresse bekannt)
   Wenn ich dieses Panel ans Netzwerk anschließe ( kleine Teststellung mit einem Switch und den 2 Panel) 
und diese entweder über das Programm ecockpit und Scannen findet er diese nicht( Einstellung wie Handbuch),
auch über das Programm Ethernet Settings von Wago findet er meine Panel bzw. IP-Adressen nicht 

Habt ihr für mich Vorschläge wie ich diese Problem lösen kann oder sind die Programme nur für die Stationen und nicht für die Panel?

Danke euch grüße

Ps.: bin aus Dresden falls einer es Live sich anschauen möchte wäre diese möglich


----------



## Tobsucht (5 November 2020)

Hallo,

dein 5,7" Perspecto Panel hängt in einer Boot Schleife. Ich glaube da gibt es eine neue Firmware. Kannst Du beim Wago Support erfragen.
Das neue 4,3" Webpanel ist nicht programmierbar, sollte aber im e!Cockpit zu finden sein. Eventuell passt dein Subnetz oder der IP Bereich in den Sucheinstellungen nicht.

Wago Ethernet Settings kann mit den Panels nichts anfangen. Die Panels werden über deren eigene Oberfläche konfiguriert.


Grüße


----------



## neulingfreidd (5 November 2020)

Kannst du mir helfen bei den Einstellung 
gehe bei den ecockpit  auf Netzwerkfunktionen dann Netzwerk Einstellungen 
Scan Bereich 
Startadresse 192.168.1.1
Endadresse 192.168.1.254
dann 
Timeout
Verbindung: 15 sek.
Neustart: 20 sek. 
Verbindungsversuche 10
und die 2 haken habe ich bei 
Serie750WbcComm und bei WDA Communication
dann gehe ich auf Übernehmen 
Aktualisieren und dann auf Scannen und Scannen starten aber nix passiert


----------



## neulingfreidd (6 November 2020)

Kannst du mir helfen bei den Einstellung
gehe bei den ecockpit auf Netzwerkfunktionen dann Netzwerk Einstellungen
Scan Bereich
Startadresse 192.168.1.1
Endadresse 192.168.1.254
dann
Timeout
Verbindung: 15 sek.
Neustart: 20 sek.
Verbindungsversuche 10
und die 2 haken habe ich bei
Serie750WbcComm und bei WDA Communication
dann gehe ich auf Übernehmen
Aktualisieren und dann auf Scannen und Scannen starten aber nix passiert


----------



## Tobsucht (6 November 2020)

Es ist komisch, dass bei dir nichts passiert, Wenn ich auf Scannen klicke scannt e!Cockpit per ARP das Netzwerk.

Wenn das Webpanel zum Beispiel die IP Adresse 192.168.2.17 hat, wirst du es mit den Einstellungen nicht finden.
Genauso wird es nicht gefunden wenn es ausgeschaltet ist oder kein Netzwerkkabel gesteckt ist.


----------



## neulingfreidd (6 November 2020)

die IP ist: 192.168.1.17

aber findet es nicht muss was im Panel noch eingestellt werden??


----------



## Tobsucht (6 November 2020)

Die IP Adresse deines PCs sollte sich auch im Netz 192.168.1.0 (Bei der Subnetzmaske 255.255.255.0) befinden.


----------

